# toe pincher



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So I have been making my wood toe pincher FOREVER! and want it to double as a sorta closet for the rest of the year but well I have no time really and no support on my hobby so I basically am procrastinating. blah blah blah.....So I found this site and am just making this one for now til I pull my head outa my ....well you get the point.

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/coffin/

Cheap easy and light weight so it is easy to store up high.

As soon as I am over this cold I am getting this made!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link....I've already got a toe pincher, but I'm building some modular wall panels. (There's a thread on here somewhere showing what I'm talking about.) 

I'm going to build a 12 X 12 room in my driveway and had considered using (3) 4x8 sheets of 1" foam and doing something similar. Nice to see the results are similar to what I had imagined.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad I could help ;O)
Good luck!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You may need to anchor it down. You could drive a couple short pieces of rebar through the bottom so it won't blow away.

I had a coffin made of foam like that. It didn't las very long but I guess it isn't supposed to. LOL!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I would think wood be the better choice AZ, since you want it for a closet... 
like Bayou said it prob wont last long otherwise
find some pallets for wood pieces


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice easy detail work on the foam coffin...light weight too...probably break easily...looks good though...hhmmm


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Foam is great for its light weight, but the BEST coffin plans on the internet are:

http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/project_coffin_2.html

Check it out!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh I definately am going with wood for my personal coffin that I'll also use as the closet but for Halloween this year since I am not exactly where I should be prop wise I am gonna use this, I was thinking that it would only last for this year but if it lets me procrastinate longer I'm all for it haha.
Thanks for the link Slimy!

I actually already have the wood and it is just laying in my yard waiting for me to put it together.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> You may need to anchor it down. You could drive a couple short pieces of rebar through the bottom so it won't blow away.


Tent stakes would be better to use than rebar.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

lol! i hear ya on procrastinating a project. i have at least 10 unfinished projects taking up space, one of them is in fact a toe pincher i half made out f foam core i got at the dollar store, but never finished(ran out of core, then needed some in a hurry so i ripped some off of it, will probably have to scrap the whole thing and start from scratch, sigh.)


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

A great source for coffin wood is to use pallet wood. Pallets are always being thrown out, and the cheaper the pallet, the better the effect. Cracked, damaged, and beat up wood gives it a better creepy look. Plus the cheaper pallets often use thiner boards, hence lighter weight.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ic AZ ..I thought you were going to use the foam one for closet..Duh

I think it will depend on how you wil display the pincher on how you keep it from blowing away..
standing up open maybe tent stakes..maybe a good brick with a rat on it 

laying down you can use brick also then cover with cloth and throw a skelly in it or
fill it with ice for a cooler or

brace it good and then fill it with concrete then after halloween you will have a heavy permanent one


----------

